# Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen



## sascha (2 Dezember 2008)

Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen

Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft sind heute in einer konzertierten Aktion gegen betrügerische Premium SMS-Chats vorgegangen. Bei Razzien wurden rund 40 Häuser im Großraum Kiel und Flensburg durchsucht, gegen fünf Betrugsverdächtige erging Haftbefehl.

Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*



> Das Firmengeflecht hat in der Vergangenheit offenbar mehrfach den Namen gewechselt und bietet nicht nur "Geisterchats" zur Partnersuche an, sondern auch zum Abnehmen, zur Ahnen- und Schicksalsforschung.


SMS-Betrug: Polizei durchsucht Wohnungen


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Filmreife Szenen am Ballastkai
"Filmreife Szenen"


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*



> Die Fahnder stießen meist auf alte Bekannte. Die Großrazzia wegen Betrugsverdachtes gegen die Firma *MintNe*t am Ballastkai zielte gegen genau dieselben Figuren, die bereits 2007 im Zielkreuz der Strafverfolger standen.


----------



## ComStyle (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Guten Tag!

Schön, hier Links zu den konkreten Berichten des shz-Online Angebots zu finden. Die heutigen Zeitungsmeldungen waren etwas knapp. Da sich auf solchen Plattformen nicht selten Insider, ergreife ich die Gelegenheit hier ein paar ins Detail gehende Fragen zu stellen, da dies die Berichterstattung leider nicht leistet, der Hinweis, es wären im wesentlichen die gleichen wie letztes Jahr ist angesichts des Unterschieds in Größenordnung und des zumindest prozessualen Effekt nicht informativ genug, also:
Wo wurde denn noch durchsucht? Laut heutiger KN waren insgesamt vierzig Bürogebäude und Wohnungen betroffen, nicht nur in Flensburg. Darüber hinaus wurde ausdrücklich nur Kiel genannt, anscheinend war das auch abschließend. Wo wurden dort Objekte durchsucht, Eggerstedt-, Gutenbergstr? Was ist mit Jarplund-Weding, Harrislee (sofern dort noch Chats ihren Sitz haben) und noch ländlicher sitzenden Chats im Raum SL? Welche Personen betreffen die Festnahmen?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Ansprechpartner für solche Fragen sind  die Staatsanwaltschaften  in Kiel  und Flensburg


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Razzia: Der Stich ins Wespennest


> Razzia: Der Stich ins Wespennest


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Kieler Prozess um Flirt-SMS-Betrug unterbrochen - Kieler Nachrichten - Kiel


> In dem Prozess müssen sich sechs Hauptangeklagte verantworten, die 700.000 Handy- Nutzer um rund 46 Millionen Euro geschädigt haben sollen.


Das ist doch was. Wetten  dass die  freigesprochen werden

Flirt-SMS - Prozess um Betrug mit Flirt-SMS - Region - Hamburger Abendblatt
Kieler MintNet-Prozess: Detaillierte Prozess-Berichte über SMS-Betrügereien | Telekommunikationsrecht


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

SMS-Prozess : Hauptangeklagte wieder auf freiem Fuß


> Hauptangeklagte wieder auf freiem Fuß
> 
> Überraschung im Kieler SMS-Prozess: Nach rund 20 Monaten U-Haft wurden die Hauptangeklagten entlassen. Sie sollen Handy-Nutzer um etwa 46 Millionen Euro geschädigt haben.
> ...
> Die Verteidiger betonten in einer Presseerklärung, alle "drei nun Freigelassenen sind bislang unbescholtene Bürger, für die auch weiterhin die Unschuldsvermutung gilt." Man hoffe, dass die OLG-Entscheidung "zur Versachlichung der Verhandlungsatmosphäre beiträgt." Die Rechtslage sei "völlig ungeklärt."


[ir]dann steht ja dem prophezeiten  "happy end" nichts mehr im Wege [/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...Prozess-um-Flirt-SMS-Abzocke-fortgesetzt.html


> Vor dem Kieler Landgericht ist am Montag der Prozess um mutmaßliche millionenfache Abzocke mit Flirt-SMS fortgesetzt worden. Dabei will das Gericht eine Frau als Zeugin befragen, die auf der Suche nach einem Traumpartner gut 12 600 SMS für mehr als 25 000 Euro verschickte.


http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...-Euro-fuer-Flirt-SMS-Betroffene-sagt-aus.html


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

NDR Online - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein- Zeugenvernehmung im Prozess um SMS-Abzocke


> Für das Gericht geht es im Kern um die Frage, ob es sich dabei um Abzocke handelte oder aber um den "Verkauf von Illusionen", wie es die Verteidiger formulierten. Das sei trotz allem ein realer Gegenwert gewesen. Der Kieler Rechtsanwalt G.  G. argumentierte weiter, *das Vertrauen, in dem sich die Zeugin getäuscht sah, werde vom Strafrecht nicht geschützt. "Das ist Lebensrisiko". *Die Vernehmung der Zeugin soll in dieser Woche fortgesetzt werden.


das kommt so bekannt vor ....


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Sag ich ja immer: Unsere Staatsanwälte in Hannover, Celle und anderswo machen sich diese Schutzbehauptungen zu eigen, aber jetzt im Sommerloch will Frau Leu-Heu-Schna-Be ja Erklärungen von "ihrer" Justiz haben...
Da wird's dann auch um Illusionen gehen - z.B. der Illusion, in Deutschland würde organisierter TK-Kriminalität *irgendetwas* entgegen gesetzt (außer Wattestäbchen und Dampfplauderei)


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da wird's dann auch um Illusionen gehen - z.B. der Illusion, in Deutschland würde organisierter TK-Kriminalität *irgendetwas* entgegen gesetzt (außer Wattestäbchen und Dampfplauderei)



Und diese Dampfplaudereien  werden von unserer gleichgeschalteten  Presse 
von Dr.Blöd bis Blöd ( mit winzigen Ausnahmen) ohne  die geringste  Hirnaktivität 
nachgeplappert :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und diese Dampfplaudereien  werden von unserer gleichgeschalteten  Presse ...
> nachgeplappert


Ja, ja, die Web Idiotae kritisieren, aber selbst ungeprüft Halbwahrheiten drucken... Gell, SZ? 
Und wurde Saschas Kommentar denn überhaupt in der Augsburger gedruckt? Ich hab ihn nicht gesehen.
Was ist der Grund dafür? Im Spekulationsmodus würde ich sagen: Der Grund ist, dass die Medien nicht am Ast sägen, der sie (mit)trägt. Stichwort: Werbung! (Beleg z.B.: Unstrittig ist, dass in einigen großen Betrugsfällen die Betrüger Millionen für Werbung gezahlt haben. Auch bei den Chats hier ist eine Menge Geld an die Medien geflossen für Werbung.)
(man kann da ja fast nicht off topic sein: Denn auch im Bereich SMS-Chats tauchen ja Firmen auf, die man auch von 0900-Gewinnanrufsbetrügereien kennt und von dort ist es ein Katzensprung in die schöne legale Welt der 0137-Dummenfanggewinnspiele...)


----------



## Beobachter (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Kiel211: Abbruch der Befragung von Hauptgeschädigter im SMS-Chat-Prozess | NEWS HQ


> Erneut haben besondere tatsächliche und prozessuale Umstände den Fortgang der Beweisaufnahme im sog. SMS-Chat-Prozess behindert. Am dritten Tag der Vernehmung einer 52-jährigen mutmaßlich Hauptgeschädigten, die für das Versenden von 12.621 SMS innerhalb von acht Monaten über 25.100,- Euro zahlte und damit laut Anklage die höchste Einzelschadenssumme beklagt, mußte die 6. Große Strafkammer die weitere Befragung der Zeugin wegen erheblicher Zweifel an ihrer Vernehmungsfähigkeit abbrechen. Zuvor hatte die epilepsiekranke, schwer sprachgestörte Angestellte auf Frage eines Verteidigers eingeräumt, dass sie während ihrer Aussage am Montag und Dienstag mehrere kleine Anfälle, sog. “Absencen” erlitten habe, während der sie sekundenlang bewußtsseinsabwesend gewesen sei.


----------



## Niclas (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

In den vergangenen Monaten  ist es sehr still geworden um diesen Prozess:

Selbst diese "spektakulären" Meldungen  haben  kein nennenswertes Echo gefunden:
SMS-Prozess: Abberufung der Staatsanwältin beantragt -  dpa_nt  WELT ONLINE


			
				welt.de vom 20.01.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> In einem dem Prozess um Millionenbetrug mit Flirt-SMS hat
> die Strafkammer des Kieler Landgerichts überraschend die Entbindung der Staatsanwältin vom Verfahren verlangt.
> ...
> Das weitere Verfahren ist durch einen Austausch des Staatsanwalts nicht gefährdet.


Dies ist wohl erfolgt:  Eine Bestätigung dieses Berichts vom 24.1.2011   ist   in andern Medien bisher nicht zu finden. 

PS: Der Jubel der Verteidigung dürfte  etwas überzogen sein


----------



## Kiel211 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Eine "Bestätigung" durch andere Medien wird es nicht geben, weil seit dem schätzungsweise 10.Verhandlungstag kein anderes Medium außer Kiel211.de im Prozess mehr persönlich anwesend ist. Dass die DPA die letzte Meldung hatte, lag schlicht daran, dass die Kollegin neben mir auf dem Flur stand, als das rauskam 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Kiel,
Ruediger Kohls
Kiel211.de


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Premium-SMS-Chats: Razzia und fünf Verhaftungen*

Kiel211: Haftbefehle im SMS-Chat-Prozess endgültig aufgehoben | NEWS HQ



> Im Verfahren um den mutmaßlich gewerbsmäßigen Bandenbetrug mit SMS-Chat-Diensten gegen drei Firmenverantwortliche des Flensburger Unternehmens M.  GmbH hat die zuständige 6. Große Strafkammer des Landgerichts Kiel im Verlaufe einer mehrwöchigen Verhandlungspause vor dem kommenden 145. Verhandlungstag die bereits unter Auflagen außer Vollzug gesetzten Haftbefehle vollständig aufgehoben. Damit entsprach die Kammer einem entsprechenden Antrag der Verteidigung.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2013)

Im Verschleppen von Verfahren ist die deutsche Justiz besonders eifrig...
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...lirt-sms-abzocke-ein-jahr-auf-bewaehrung.html


> *23.02.12  *Ob das Kieler Landgericht, wo den Chefs der 36-Jährigen der Prozess gemacht wird, das aber genauso sieht, ist noch offen: Dort müssen sich seit September drei Hauptangeklagte als Betreiber von Call-Centern wegen gewerbsmäßigem Bandenbetrugs verantworten


http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...r-fehlt-beim-SMS-Prozess-Haftbefehl-beantragt


> *23.04.2013 * Im Kieler Dauer-Prozess um Abzocke mit betrügerischen Flirt-SMS hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Haftbefehl gegen einen der drei Angeklagten beantragt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2014)

http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...mmutprozess-kein-ende-in-sicht-id7667071.html


> *Abzocke oder Dienstleistung? Der SMS-Flirt-Prozess beschäftigt die Kieler Justiz schon seit fünf Jahren. Ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. *


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2016)

Das Thema ist gegessen: http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten.../SMS-Prozess-nach-fast-sieben-Jahren-geplatzt:
Die 6. Große Wirtschaftsstrafkammer am Kieler Landgericht hat den bundesweit längsten Strafprozess durch einen peinlichen Patzer auf der Richterbank kurz vor Ablauf des verflixten siebten Jahres zum Platzen gebracht. Wie Gerichtssprecherin Rebekka Kleine gestern mitteilte, wurde der seit September 2009 verhandelte Dauerprozess nach 400 Sitzungstagen wegen mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit zweier Richter abgebrochen. Drei gut dotierte Berufsrichter und zwei Staatsanwälte haben somit in dieser Sache fast sieben Jahre vergeblich Arbeit und Nerven investiert. Die Kosten für den Steuerzahler dürften in die Millionen gehen, bestätigte die Gerichtssprecherin. „Das Verfahren ist extrem teuer und extrem aufwendig.“


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2017)

Ein unrühmliches Ende mit völligem Versagen:
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachrichten-aus-Kiel/SMS-Flirtchats-Kieler-Mammut-Verfahren-eingestellt


> Das langjährige Kieler Verfahren um einen möglichen Millionen-Betrug mit Flirt-SMS ist nach Angaben der Verteidigung vom Kieler Landgericht auf Kosten der Landeskasse eingestellt worden.


----------



## klausp (24 Juni 2017)

Es ist wirklich nur noch eine Schande.


----------

